# Agility competition in rain?



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I pull my dogs from any rain / wet after seeing my Casey slip and crash a triple jump; I was inexperienced and did not know that the judge set up a dangerous course for the slick conditions. Now I know.

I do know people who are proud of their 'mudders' and who wear cleats to maintain their traction. In my area (CT) rain happens -- a lot! Most shows are now indoors since the shows generally have almost noone show up in the rain now - too many injuries and not enough fun.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

In general I still compete when it is raining. My dogs have never had a issue with it. We have all rubber contacts in our area. I have had dogs slip on course and I have had dogs crash jumps... Never once while it was raining. I have scratched before if there is something I don't think is safe about the course, but it was because of course design, not weather. 

More specifically I only see 20% chance of rain for Camarillo on Saturday, we are planning on running.


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

when I first posted my weather app said there was 80% chance of rain..... but it dropped tonight to 50% chance of rain for Saturday. Since we only do jumpers with weaves, I think I will try to run even if it is lightly raining.
Good luck this weekend sammydog... I see you have very accomplished dogs.
Ticket is my very first agility dog....and I am not sure how she will react to even light rain. She went crazy last competition because it was so windy.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

sammydog said:


> In general I still compete when it is raining. My dogs have never had a issue with it. We have all rubber contacts in our area. I have had dogs slip on course and I have had dogs crash jumps... Never once while it was raining. I have scratched before if there is something I don't think is safe about the course, but it was because of course design, not weather.
> 
> More specifically I only see 20% chance of rain for Camarillo on Saturday, we are planning on running.


There are agility trials in Camarillo this Saturday? I love going to watch the dogs run their trials


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

Yes. This Sat and Sun. Feb. 7th & 8th at Freedom Park in Camarillo....right near the little airport off Pleasant valley Rd.
If it rains....this will be our first time.....


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

So much for that 20% percent chance of rain! :curtain: :uhoh:

It was great to meet you and Ticket, she is a very nice girl!


----------

